

Ask HN: Contact form. Serious enough? - interro

Is it worth to implement contact form? Are people so lazy to contact with you via regular email?
Opinions?
======
ryanto
I wrote a webapp to handle your contact form.

<http://www.strikeform.com/>

You just copy and paste a few lines of javascript onto your page and it
generates a contact form, handles validation, and e-mail delivery. It's very
basic, it asks for Name, E-mail, and Message. If anyone wants more
features/fields added just let me know.

The reason I wrote this was because I got sick of having to make a contact us
page for every site I was building, but I felt that having a contact us page
is pretty important.

------
sagacity
We have several sites where a contact form and direct email address are
displayed on the same page.

 _Very few_ (<20%) use direct email.

YMMV - HTH.

------
us
Split test this yourself. Every situation is different

